# Bulb based weed?



## anthonys88 (5 mo ago)

I moved into a new construction home this past December and have been struggling with the lawn. It seems the builder bought whatever sod was cheapest and never really watered it. The lawn is improving but in the last month I've been noticing these almost onion like bulbs that appear to grow in clusters. I have been digging them up but don't know what it is, or how they spread. I'm in south Florida with St Augustine.


----------



## anthonys88 (5 mo ago)

I'm wondering if this could have been in the dirt they brought in when this place was built. None of my neighbors appear to have them in their lawns.


----------



## bgandpete (3 mo ago)

Anyone know what this weed is? I have them scattered in the mulch…also in Florida.


----------



## HPC (Oct 13, 2021)

Looks like a palm to me.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Plant one in a pot and see if it grows into a palm. Or, maybe someone had a garden there in the past. 
Science!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Chinese Ground Orchid








Eulophia graminea in the Keys







blogs.ifas.ufl.edu





"To help in the fight against invasive species spread locally, these plants can be reported to the web-based mapping system EDDMapS (http://www.eddmaps.org), or by downloading the smartphone app, IveGot1. Both are supported by the Center for Invasive Species and Ecosystem Health at the University of Georgia. These tools aid land managers, conservation biologists and scientists in mapping the spread of invasive species and is the first step towards mitigation of these species. _E. graminea _has been designated as an Early Detection and Rapid Response (EDRR) species by the Florida Keys Invasive Exotics Task Force. EDRR is a multi-agency, rapid response effort led by the United States Geological Survey (USGS) agency to find and eradicate potential invasive species before they spread and cause harm."



eulophia graminea - Google Search


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Damn, factor is on it....


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Victor Von Lawn said:


> factor is on it....


I do try.. Thanks


----------

